# Wf goodness!! My baby update and Blu!



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Here's my 5 newest babies and Blu. Parents are in there box so I any get pics YET lol. 

















^^^ These 2 are diffrent birds. 









The only normal born. Believe hes a he. 



















The lutino twins I call em. 


HERE'S BLU.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OMG!....they are ALL beautiful  If the WF lutinos are from the same clutch then they would may WF lutino pied if the eyes are pale pink, and if normal lutino eyes then split to pied, and the eyes could change to an pale amber-white by the time they are a year old.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous babies! Congrats!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They looks great and have grown so much !!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Drool, Too bad my truck wouldn't make it, to SOCAL otherwise you'd have a visitor during the night. lol


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

srtiels said:


> OMG!....they are ALL beautiful  If the WF lutinos are from the same clutch then they would may WF lutino pied if the eyes are pale pink, and if normal lutino eyes then split to pied, and the eyes could change to an pale amber-white by the time they are a year old.



The lutinos are pieds I belive. There eyes are pale pink. They don apear as red as they used to be. They have bald spot. Tad bit thinning. But fully feathered. 
But Im a bit confused on the eye color meaning what they are.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Mentha said:


> Drool, Too bad my truck wouldn't make it, to SOCAL otherwise you'd have a visitor during the night. lol



If you could make past my 15 foot 138 lb Burmese python, 10 foot burm, 10 foot boa, and 6 foot yellow anaconda then there yours haha 
Thankyou so much though!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou as well rexiesmum and Jamie. It always amazes me to watch them grow Wean and fledge.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh my gosh I want one so bad!!!!*mega drool*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> But Im a bit confused on the eye color meaning what they are.


Pied also affects the eye color of certain birds, such as lutino. Its what will give them either the bright pink eye or sometimes even blue eyes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> But Im a bit confused on the eye color meaning what they are.


Pied also affects the eye color of certain birds, such as lutino. Its what will give them either the bright pink eye or sometimes even blue eyes.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

GORGEOUS BIRDS!!! Send a wf little girl my way!  I especially loved the dark one in the 3rd pic.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Are they for sale?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

omg they are stunning!! ... thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Pied also affects the eye color of certain birds, such as lutino. Its what will give them either the bright pink eye or sometimes even blue eyes.


Not to go off topic with this.. But we were speculating Ama is a lutino pied (debating on some "buttery tail feathers"). Her eyes are definitely red though.. If she is pied too, would she be able to have red eyes or would they definitely be a different color than red?


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice looking birds.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

From what I understand. The lighter colored iris and pupil is an indication of lutino pied. 

I know the pied gene affects many characters on cockatiels. Just didn know if light red. Pale pink was the Idication of lutino pied. If that was the case. I had a 4/5 pied offspring. 
Never had that before. 100% of them were influnenced by lied which has never happened either. Which IMO is pretty cool. And yes they are for sale. But local sales only. I don't understand the shipping. Because I breed snakes now too. And shipping reptiles are far far diffrent then birds. If you bought a boa this sec I can have a snake at your doorstep not tomarrow but the day after morning. (would be shipped tomarrow due to it being after 5 here on the West coast). Birds are airport to airport. And that makes it hard for me. La traffic is not easy what so ever. Well the 405. And thats what I have to take.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your kind compliments!! 
It's very flattering.


----------



## choppie (Jan 15, 2012)

I would love to have one of those beautiful cockatiels, but the shipping alone would be enormous amount to Stockholm Sweden.  Lovely babies, just lovely.
Choppie


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow you have beautiful birds I never thought that they could come in black and white thats amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

[quote/]








The only normal born. Believe hes a he.


> by normal born,do you mean normal whiteface?
> Hes so cute!!! i wan't him  i like the little white dots


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Conurekidd said:


> From what I understand. The lighter colored iris and pupil is an indication of lutino pied.
> 
> I know the pied gene affects many characters on cockatiels. Just didn know if light red. Pale pink was the Idication of lutino pied. If that was the case. I had a 4/5 pied offspring.
> Never had that before. 100% of them were influnenced by lied which has never happened either. Which IMO is pretty cool. And yes they are for sale. But local sales only. I don't understand the shipping. Because I breed snakes now too. And shipping reptiles are far far diffrent then birds. If you bought a boa this sec I can have a snake at your doorstep not tomarrow but the day after morning. (would be shipped tomarrow due to it being after 5 here on the West coast). Birds are airport to airport. And that makes it hard for me. La traffic is not easy what so ever. Well the 405. And thats what I have to take.


I see.I know this is of topic but do you breed Rainbow boas?I breed snakes too, but I breed Florida Garter snakes and Ring neck snakes .


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> by normal born,do you mean normal whiteface?
> Hes so cute!!! i wan't him i like the little white dots


Haha I think he means the only one that's not pied or lutino lol. All his babies would be WF.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Since wf is basicly grey without color. I concider them normals unless pied or lutino. 
I do not work with WT normals. YET. No there not normals. But Im tired of saying. Normal wf. So I assumed when people seen my bird they knew what I ment. That's my fault. I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

CockatielFace said:


> I see.I know this is of topic but do you breed Rainbow boas?I breed snakes too, but I breed Florida Garter snakes and Ring neck snakes .


No I personally do not breed rainbows. But I have a good friend who does. And has quite the quality selection to choose from. (Brazilians) I breed Burmese pythons. Red tail boas, morphs and pure localities. And carpet pythons. Jungles jags coastals and irian jaya. Also scored a 75% diamond to cross with my jungle diamond. Pure the line out more. Pm me for more info of you would like.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Conurekidd said:


> No I personally do not breed rainbows. But I have a good friend who does. And has quite the quality selection to choose from. (Brazilians) I breed Burmese pythons. Red tail boas, morphs and pure localities. And carpet pythons. Jungles jags coastals and irian jaya. Also scored a 75% diamond to cross with my jungle diamond. Pure the line out more. Pm me for more info of you would like.


Cool!  I would love to buy one from you but my Mom would have a fit lol


----------

